# KNVN Chico, CA DMA #132 Testing 1080i



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I couldn't receive digital channel 36, KNVN 24-01 before yesterday. They started broadcasting in digital 1080i and must have boosted their signal yesterday. I can't get my Dish Network 921 receivers to work with the channel but my Panasonic ATSC tuner and my Dish Network model 811 work fine. I haven't seen any HD content yet but I'll be keeping an eye out. Maybe, just maybe, the 2006 Olympics will be in HD??


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

KNVN has been airing HD content but the channel is re-mapped to 02-1? I still can't get it to work on my DVR 921's? Hello, HD Olympics.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

boylehome said:


> KNVN has been airing HD content but the channel is re-mapped to 02-1? I still can't get it to work on my DVR 921's? Hello, HD Olympics.


Congrads!! Our Kdrv ABC in medford went to a subchannel about 7:44!! They hope to be HD by Superbowl TIME!! I really want to see LOST in HD!!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

KNVN HD is up and running smoothly at full power and with Dolby 5.1.


----------

